# Where is the best place near Minot to shoot my bow.



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I am being stationed at Minot AFB in May. While i was at Grand Forks i shot in an archery league called Red River Archers. It was a good place to keep on my game during the off season and just good all together. Does anyone know a good place to go around the Minot area. Thanks


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

DHD on the south side of Minot by Wal-Mart has a 20 yard indoor range as a minimal charge.

ND Bowhunters Organization Link is http://www.ndbowhunters.org

The Souris Valley Bowmen (in Minot) is http://www.geocities.com/sourisvalleybowmen/page.html

Archery Connection 3001 North Broadway Minot, ND, never been to this one though.

Hope it helps!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey thanks for all of the good info Bud, have a good one.


----------

